# Nouveau CERFA



## Décibelle (2 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, 

Suite au nouveau CERFA de demande d'agrément / renouvellement, des modifications ont été apportées concernant les horaires atypiques : 

Maintenant pour travailler avant 8h, après 18h, le weekend et les jours fériés, il faut la mention atypique sur son attestation d'agrément. 

Tout est calculé pour forcer le respect des 2250h de travail max sur 12 mois. 

L'idée est bonne mais le choix de la tranche horaire moins.


----------



## Catie6432 (2 Septembre 2022)

J'ai une arrivée certains jours à 7h (maman infirmière) selon planning, et un départ 4 jours sur 5 à 19h avec un autre enfant. 
Dois je selon vous faire une demande dès maintenant en "horaires atypiques" (qui pour moi étaient avant 6h et à partir de 20h) et j'en étais restée là dessus aucune information modificative n'ayant été portée à ma connaissance, ou puis je attendre mon prochain renouvellement en mars prochain ? 
🤔


----------



## Nanou91 (2 Septembre 2022)

Moi le nouveau Cerfa je l'ai téléchargé pour mon info perso, mais la PMI m'a envoyé l'ancien modèle...


----------



## Griselda (2 Septembre 2022)

Hum curieux en effet.
Mon dernier CERFA rempli indique bien "avant 7h, après 20h, samedi, dimanche et jour férié" pour les HA.
Il faut demander à un juriste mais en toute logique si le CERFA rempli est bien à la date où il l'a été un CERFA officiel et national il n'y a pas de raison pour qu'il ne soit plus valable en l'état jusqu'à la prochaine demande, le prochain renouvellement, non?!


----------



## Catie6432 (2 Septembre 2022)

On va miser la dessus griselda ! 😉


----------



## assmatzam (2 Septembre 2022)

Effectivement il est bien écrit 8h00 18h00 pour les horaires atypiques 

Pour les contrats signés avant le nouveau cerfa je pense que ça ne pose pas de problème 

Il faudrait tout de même avoir confirmation de la pmi


----------



## Décibelle (2 Septembre 2022)

Le problème c'est que les mesures découlant de l'ordonnance du 19 mai 2021 et du décret du 14 décembre 2021 sont appliquées dans le CERFA (enfant supplémentaire à hauteur de 50h/mois etc...). 
C'est applicable là maintenant et non au prochain renouvellement.


----------



## Catie6432 (2 Septembre 2022)

Si on ne nous dit rien on ne peut pas le deviner en même temps ! 😮‍💨


----------



## B29 (2 Septembre 2022)

Je viens d'avoir mon nouvel agrément qui sera applicable à partir du 19 septembre prochain.  Il n'y a pas d'heures indiqués.  Par contre pour mon renouvellement j'ai eu le CERFA 13394*04 et les horaires atypiques sont avant 7h après 20 h et les week-ends 
Donc je suppose que je peux accueillir les enfants de 7h à 20h sauf les week-ends.


----------



## Nanou91 (2 Septembre 2022)

Moi mon renouvellement sera en février 2023. j'ai reçu le dossier courant août. j'étais en vacances donc autre chose à foutre que de remplir le dossier, aller chez la doc qui n'était pas là non plus. j'ai reçu le Cerfa 04, donc périmé à compter du 1er septembre. Bah je vais quand même renvoyer celui là... et je continuerai sur la base 7h/20h. jusqu'à fin février de toute façon c'est mon agrément actuel qui court donc sur ces bases là.
Et ensuite...de mars à juillet... peu importe vu que j'arrête en août...
Mon petit fils arrive à 8h. L'autre enfant arrivera 2j/semaine à 7h30 sinon c'est 10h. Jamais de départ au delà de 18h30. Donc ça va pas m'empêcher de dormir...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (2 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir oui c'est le nouveau cerfa, je l'ai dit la semaine dernière au sujet des horaires atypiques. 
Ne pas oublier le respect des mineurs présents à domicile donc souvent les enfants des ams avant 8h et après 18h. Ceci explique peut-être celà.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (2 Septembre 2022)

C est dingue comme il y a des différences entre chaque département . Ici si tu demande pas ton dossier de renouvellement ben tu va l attendre longtemps ☹️


----------



## Catie6432 (2 Septembre 2022)

Pas avisée ! Donc je fais comme si je l'ignorais jusqu'à mon renouvellement de mars 2022. Je ne suis pas madame soleil voyante extra lucide.


----------



## kikine (3 Septembre 2022)

nul n'est censé ignorer les lois....


----------



## Sandrine2572 (3 Septembre 2022)

Kikine nul est censé ignorer la loi ok avec toi . mais il serait grand temps de mettre toutes les régions a la même enseignes et de nous tenir informés des évolutions et changement que l on ne soit pas obligé d aller à la chasse aux infos


----------



## Catie6432 (3 Septembre 2022)

On dira que l'info n'est pas arrivée jusqu'à moi !


----------

